# Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

Was?
Themenchatabend (TCA) zum Thema :"Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"

Wann?
11. November 2012 ab 20:00 Uhr

Wo?
Wie immer im Hobby-Gartenteich.de Chat.

Der TCA wird geleitet von Kristin (Bambus Mami)


----------



## Bambus Sebi (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*


----------



## Bambus Mami (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Lieber Joachim,

ich bin unbedingt dafür, die Chatpunktelisten exakt zu überprüfen......
Es scheint da einiges nicht mit rechten Dingen zuzugehen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich glaube, da beschummelt einer, nur weil er die Oberchatnase sein will


So geht's nicht!

Bambus Mami


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*


----------



## Bambus Mami (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Das ist absolut die beste Antwort!!!!!!


Du siehst, wir haben alle Spaß!!!!!

LG Kristin


----------



## Patrick K (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Fast alle


----------



## Bambus Mami (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

An alle Fischexperten!!!!

Macht Euch bereit!
Nur noch 3 Tage, dann ist es so weit!!!!

Unser Chatabend "Fische in die Innenhälterung"!
Sichert Euch rechtzeitig Eueren Platz im Chat, denn um 20 Uhr geht's los!!! 

Vielleicht könntet Ihr ja schon ein paar Bilder vorbereiten... von Euerem winterfesten Teich, Eueren flossigen Mitbewohnern und Euerem (vielleicht schon vorbereiteten) Innenhälterungsbecken.

Liebe Grüße 
Euere Bambus Mami


----------



## Pammler (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Leider ist das Thema nix für mich, da meine Fische im Winter sehen müssen wie sie alleine klarkommen im Gartenteich


biete einen Chatplatz an!


----------



## lotta (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

hallo an euch alle, ich FREU MICH RIESIG !
über alles !!! 
   1


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Nicht mehr lange!!!!!
Bald geht's los!!!!
"Wie verhelfe ich meinem Fischen im Keller zu einem Wellnessurlaub...."

Liebe Grüße
Kristin


----------



## Bambus Mami (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Nur noch 6,5 Std

Hoffentlich seid Ihr rechtzeitig vom Martinsumzug zurück und habt nicht zuviel Glühwein erwischt...


Bis nachher..
Kristin


----------



## lotta (11. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Moin,

wie war es denn gestern Abend? Ich war ja leider nicht all zu lange dabei...

Den Hinweis auf den nächsten TCA habe ich bereits überarbeitet und ein neues Thema dazu gestartet.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Hallo 
war schon etwas doof das nicht allzu viele IH Halter da waren ,aber über den Abend hat man doch schon etwas positives für den geplanten IH bau mit nehmen können, es wurden über mögliche Filtervarianten ,Pumpen, so wie deren Flow,Pflanzen Ja /Nein, Wassertemperatur und benödigten Wassermengen usw. geplaudert

vielleicht sollte man das "Wilkommen bzw. das zurück winken" nur auf den Chat Admin übertragen.
Der Rest sollte sich dann das Winken  denken ,sonst winkt wieder der ganze Bildschirm

Ausser dem sollten wir uns das nächste mal in einen Kreis setzen ,es beschwerten sich Teilnehmer weil sie rechts aussen sitzen mussten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Ich fand es auch sehr interessant. 
Es gibt nicht so viele, die sich zusätzlich eine IH gönnen. Es waren aber einige da, die eine haben oder planen.

Das mit dem gewinke find ich auch nicht so toll. 

Wenn man reinkommt und als Koihalter gleich in die rechte Ecke soll, erinnerte mich das schon etwas an meine Schulzeit. Damals war das noch üblich und auch 
Sicher war das lieb gemeint, da diese Ecke extra mit Koi geschmückt war.


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Liebe Forianer,

ich danke allen, die da waren! Es war doch ein schöner, themenbezogener Plausch in gemütlicher Runde.
In die Ecke musste natürlich keiner, nur der Übersichtlichkeit während der Diskussion halber hatte ich mir diese - einer Podiumsdiskussion angelehnte - Sitzform ausgedacht..... 
Auf den Schlips getreten sollte sich natürlich keiner fühlen.....

Das Gewinke fand ich persönlich schön, weil es gute Stimmung macht, wenn so viele Farben erscheinen, aber wie immer ist vieles subjektiv.... 

In jedem Fall war's doch gelungen, in 14 Tagen geht's weiter!

Bis bald 
Kristin


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Kristin,
ich hab das mit der Ecke doch auch nicht wirklich ernst genommen oder? 

Annett,
gibt es denn irgendwo noch eine Erweiterung der Smilies für den geplanten Weihnachtschatabend?
Das würde der Stimmung sicher etwas helfen.


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Wünsche bezüglich weiterer (temporärer?) Smileys bitte an Jürgen oder Joachim äußern.

Da bin ich außen vor.


----------



## Joerg (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 11.11.12 - "Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

Das Problem mit den "vielen großen" Smileys lässt sich ganz persönlich regeln.
In den Einstellungen gibt es einen Schalter Smileys deaktivieren.
Damit wird dann nur : hi   anstelle der winkenden Hand  angezeigt.
Sollte die Übersichtlichkeit verbessern aber man kann trotzdem winken.


----------

